# Jurnee, the baby. NEED some input.



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I recently rescued a colt from a woman who took him in from a bad breeder. He was way under weight and just looking horrid. He now looks good and I'm trying to figure out his breed. I was spending time with him today though and noticed his nose was different than all the other colts I've seen. I started thinking maybe he's a mule. I don't know to much information about him. He is awfully tall though already. He's around a year and a half old. 


Here are some pictures of him. He has the grulla trait and it's starting to come out, but his colors are very different. ALSO, his ears! I've never seen any horse or anything have ears like that, they're crazy furry.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Right now he looks brown. 

What do you mean by "Grulla trait"? Dun markings? Do you know what his parents were?


----------



## kolson (Mar 9, 2010)

In my opinion, he does look like he could be a mule. I'm not much help though, I don't know much about mules. He is very cute though! We had a horse once that had ears just like his, but was a registered quarter horse, huge, cute fluffy ears.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He does look a bit odd. Could you maybe get some better pictures of him (full body from both sides with his head up)? That way, we can get a better idea of the proportions of his ears to his head to his body and there are other conformational traits that usually indicate mule breeding too.

If I had to make a guess just based on these pictures, I would say possibly an Arabian Mule just from the shape and appearance of his head.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

My first thought was a mule, too, but it's a bit hard to tell from those pictures. Even the front leg in the first picture reminds me of a donkey/mule for some reason. Cute, though!


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

He looks just like our old mule mare! I personally think he IS a mule .


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He looks to me like he could be a mule, also. His nose is very refined and small for his head, and his ears are definately...unporportional xD however, I've never seen a mule with long mane like his. What does his tail look like? As far as I know, mules always have that short furred tail with a tuft of actual horsehorse at the end. I could be wrong though.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Mule. Darn cute one too.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

first thing i thought was 'mule' lol hes really cute though


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all! 

For his story, I found out about him through a friend. She has rescued three colts in the process of moving. A big thing to take on in itself, she couldn't afford him anymore so he ended up with me!  As to before her though, he was found in a bad breeding situation. Which could explain how he became or was born a mule. He was kept on a farm with stallions, donkeys, mares and anything in between. The lady basically ran a "horse mill" that's the only way to describe it. Someone finally kept reporting them and all the animals were rescued and auctioned. When it was said and done, there were 43 colts, 21 mares 13 of which were pregnant, 7 stallions and I'm not sure of the rest! Breeding was allowed uncontrolled and and conditions were disgusting! We have NO idea of who his parents actually were we can only guess. He's a good healthy weight now, and I'm so glad he's mine. 

Thank you for the input, after looking up some more pictures and reading up on them. I'm pretty sure he is, but I'll still love him just the same! Also, with the grulla trait I was thinking he may have it, in the pictures you can't really tell (sorry, bad quality) but he has some leg barring and a dorsal stripe. That could be a mule trait or grulla, he also has the "mousy" appearance if you're actually looking at him. He looks brown, but up close and in the sun it's very different. I got a few more pictures of his front and back legs, the side and his head. He was so excited to be out he wouldn't stay still! And he's very dirty, we haven't had a chance to bathe him! It's been raining constantly until today. 









Side View









This is his head, obviously. The last people who had him had a halter for him about three sizes too small! ): So I only put a halter on him when we're outside of the corral or paddock.









Back legs, two white hoofs. 









Front legs, two white hoofs.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

He looks like a mule, but a full body shot with his head up would be very helpful.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

A black donkey and any dun horse could have thrown this color, I can't wait to see him shed out!!

BTW, thanks for being a part of the solution!


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Those are big ears and I had to look a few times also, but I'm gonna say thats not a mule. Those are the worst angles to ever judge anything about an equine. Show us a full head shot with his forhead uncovered so we can see his whorl and include all his ears and his muzzle. 

I say long eared horse baby at this point but we really need a full body confo shot to give very accurate information.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

as said before the BEST way to tell would probably be feet, and a tail shot as well and if he isn't a mule wouldn't it be possible that he could be a hinny??


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

There HAVE been successful mule breedings... quite possible he's 3/4 one way or the other!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

His feet even look like a mule's. Very pointy, small and upright.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree, really bad pics for judging, and also don't believe he's a mule, I could say for sure w/ a good pic, but don't think so based on those pics. 

In the first pics I thought he may look like a hinny, but I don't think so.

And he's not grulla, just fyi it would be dun factor, not grulla trait, a grulla is just a black w/ dun. He's definately not grulla, doesn't look dun at all to me.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry, but just for reference here is a mule about that age,


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I think Smrobs is right, and he's a mule cross with a finer boned horse like an Arabian or even a POA.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

From my understanding, on the rare (very very rare) occation that mules reproduce they either pass the donkey genes or the horse genes, not a mix of both. So that is very unlikely either way.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Does he whinny like a normal horse? Thats a dead giveaway of a mule..they do a cross between a bray and a whinny. You have any more pictures to post where we can see him better?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

haviris said:


> Sorry, but just for reference here is a mule about that age,


This picture kind of solidifies in my head the guess that he is a mule. His back conformation reminds me a lot of a mule, so do his feet, his legs, and his head. He just looks so much like a donkey its hard to say otherwise.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree, QHDragon. I hope the OP comes back with more pictures. I really think he is a mule and would love to see him better to confirm it in my mind. lol

Any new pics, Annanoel?


----------

